# Weasels



## Gilmour_13 (Dec 22, 2006)

can you give me some tips and examples and maybe things i have to use to hunt or trap weasel pls?


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

13-if you are planning on marketing your weasel, don't shoot them. They are relatively easy to trap using a box cubby if you set up in the right locations. All you need is a cubby 6"x6"x 12" with a 2" hole in one end, a #1.5 longspring (#1 will work) and a little bait.

The Setup










The results


----------



## Gilmour_13 (Dec 22, 2006)

i never trapped weasel before ! BTW I live in europe in a tiny island (Malta) . we do not have a lot of weasel here and if you would be so kind to give me further details pls do so :roll: . For the trap , do I have to buy it or build up one myself? don't laugh at me i'm stupid with these things because as I told you I never trapped not only just weasel but anything because we do not have anything here  and i would love to catch a weasel . What kind of bait do I need to use? and the it can't go out of the trap? Tell me how to do one pls because I dont think I can buy it from here!

Thankyou for yourtime

Happy New Year to all family and friends including you :beer:


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Wow - not the respnse I was expecting.

Build your box out of any scrap plywood you can get your hands on, it doesn't take much.

You can purchase traps, don't make them - I use Minnesota Trapline Products at http://www.minntrapprod.com or you can purchase used off of ebay at a cheaper rate.

Put a top and bottom on the box but leave the top so that you can access the inside of the box. I put a screw in one end so that the cover will pivot and drill a hole in the top at the other end to drop a nial in to hold it closed.

Put your bait, I use liver placed on wax paper, in the back of the box. Than set the trap and place it tight against the front of the box with the pan of the trap centered below the 2" hole that you have placed in one end.

Place on sign and check daily if your temps are mild and less frequently if temps are cold.

Good Luck


----------



## Gilmour_13 (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks


----------



## MacGyver (Jan 1, 2007)

Gilmore 13
What do European Weasels look like just to compare them to American Weasels? Trapper62 you have a PM message at CRUS board. Thankyou


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

MacGyverm thanks for the heads up on the message, I really missed than one. Roger posted it back in September with some beaver questions.

Again thanks, I didn't even realize that function was there! Tunnel vision I guess?


----------

